# Building My Work Shop



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*The Plan!*

The beautiful Seattle Gloom has returned early this year, so it is finally time to get my Work Shop(Garage) up and running. I am going to try and document this as I go. It will be good for me to see how far I end up from my "plan". In my experience plans are like a guide that points me in a direction.

This first Post is actually made up of some "After" shots. When I started it was a total disaster that I couldn't safely walk across. These pictures are after spending about 2 hours cleaning and doing enough organizing to start. Because of the lack of storage & my inability to do much bending over I have had to recruit the family once a week to help me clean up a garage that had become completely trashed. It has made it nearly impossible to get anything done. Besides not being able to find anything, I get completely paralyzed by clutter. Funny when I was younger I lived in clutter and chaos but now that I have lived in an organized clutter free home I just can't handle it anymore. So the real end goal is to create a workshop with plenty of space and storage, with maximized mobility.

I am kind of torn as to what to do first. I need to either build my Monster Router Table or tear down the existing crap shelving that came with the house. Man I have no clue how that shelving hasn't collapsed. Although one of the doors did fall off a few weeks ago and just barely missed my head. I guess even the ugliest joint will stay together if you put 50 or so nails in it.

Once those two tasks are complete the plan is to build the Amazing Wall O' Cabinets. I am going to use the "One Wall Workshop" from ShopNotes issue 92 as a guide. I am going to use the Shop Utility Cabinets from Workbench, Vol. 53, No. 2.

I already have a couple pieces ready to go. I was able to buy a couple of 25" cabinets at an auction last week for $10 each. Quite a score that day as I also got a nice big Oak Library Table for 5 bucks! I also have a most of a Universal Tool Stand Built. Just need to finish up the Add Ons.

So that is the plan! Where I actually end up is anyones guess.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Plan!*
> 
> The beautiful Seattle Gloom has returned early this year, so it is finally time to get my Work Shop(Garage) up and running. I am going to try and document this as I go. It will be good for me to see how far I end up from my "plan". In my experience plans are like a guide that points me in a direction.
> 
> ...


I also have a one wall workshop which I found very useful when building small projects, However when I began to build the table that is in my projects folder I found I needed more space. I wanted an assembly table but did not have the room so I build one from a plan in workbench that was moblil. It works great In fact you can see it on my home page. Consider a good place to build the project. This is very improtant in a small shop.
Walt


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Plan!*
> 
> The beautiful Seattle Gloom has returned early this year, so it is finally time to get my Work Shop(Garage) up and running. I am going to try and document this as I go. It will be good for me to see how far I end up from my "plan". In my experience plans are like a guide that points me in a direction.
> 
> ...


Crush…, I see a lot of potential from where you are starting. You have some nice equipment and it will be interesting to watch how your shop progresses.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Plan!*
> 
> The beautiful Seattle Gloom has returned early this year, so it is finally time to get my Work Shop(Garage) up and running. I am going to try and document this as I go. It will be good for me to see how far I end up from my "plan". In my experience plans are like a guide that points me in a direction.
> 
> ...


It reminds me of my garage 2 years ago.

I would say do not bring down those shelves yet. Cleanup some more to make room. 
Maybe put move some stuff to outside shed/storage if you have any.

Once you have enough space build your router tabe. Then start on those cabinets.
I think the router table will be needed for this project.

Good luck. We certainly will befollowing.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Plan!*
> 
> The beautiful Seattle Gloom has returned early this year, so it is finally time to get my Work Shop(Garage) up and running. I am going to try and document this as I go. It will be good for me to see how far I end up from my "plan". In my experience plans are like a guide that points me in a direction.
> 
> ...


Nice Shopsmith. I've never used one but they look like a real nice piece of equipment.

I found out that you can turn a little corner that your wife allows you to use as a shop in HER garage into a whole garage workshop if you do it in stages. Start by calling it "the workshop" instead of the garage, then make her a nice piece of furniture that requires extra space so the car will have to be moved out for a little while. Then comment on how your workshop is capable of more nice things for her and suddenly she's ASKING if she can park in the "workshop" and you're saying "sorry, I can't spare my workshop space for a car. Wish we had a garage.."

It works!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Next up Air Filtration*

As winter comes up on the horizon I will be doing most of my work with the garage closed. That will make my dust problems even worse.

I have had Asthma all of my life. It improved as I reached adulthood but probably not as much as it would have if I had not been smoking a pack a day for 15 years. Hey if you drank a fifth or two of Vodka a day you would smoke too! LOL All I can say for that is my 7 year old son got me to stop smoking last Christmas by telling me not to bother coming back in when I said I was going out for a smoke after Christmas dinner. I say this for background not as an opportunity to talk about the evils of inhaling burning objects.

So now I have not to good breathing but not don't have COPD or emphysema yet…

I purchased a Jet DC-1200 about 2 months ago. It is way more that I need for my little shop but what the heck I got a steal of a deal on it used. It does a pretty good job sucking up the dust and chips. I have a shopsmith which doesn't really have the best dust collection connections but it is workable. At that there is only so much the DC-1200 can do. I am more concerned with the shortcomings of the DC-1200. The main one being the 30 micron bag. In my mind that is completely unacceptable. It turns a Bad Ass dust collector into a poor excuse for vacuum cleaner. I have looked high and low on the internet for a more efficient filer bag that would work with the DC-1200 but have come up with nothing. Does anyone know of a third party company that makes bags that will work with the Jet DC-1200?

The second part of my plan to clean up the air in my shop is a shop built second stage dust collection add-on. The main purpose of which will be to lengthen the life of my DC-1200 by reducing the size of objects hurtling at the fan blades. I cringe every time I hear something *PING* of of one of the blades. I am going to start with the simple garbage can setup using the Rockler components since I already have the Rockler Dust Right hose components. The question is, can I improve my small particle dust collection using the second stage setup. I have seen "Cyclone" setups with HEPA filters inside them but I am on a super tight budget. Cleaning the air is a top priority but I can only spend what I can spend so I have to find the best possible solution withing my budget. I am open to any ideas on this one

Finally is installing a big central Air Filtration unit. I have plenty of ceiling room available for installing a mounted air filtration unit. The problem is I can't even come close to affording a decent unit, even one Craigslist. The ones I can afford aren't with the discounted amount they are being sold at. So I am left to over engineer my own solution. But alas I need to do even more research. I have read a couple of great articles here on LJ's but I am looking for a good 3rd party information source. Anyone know a decent website with honest information on it?

My thoughts for a design are similar to what I have seen on LJ's a box with a blower in the middle and filters on each end. Only I am thinking of pumping that up a notch or two. I am definitely going to add a high end HEPA filter on the exhaust end of the box. I think the ones you can get for $50-$70 at the Box store should work but I know nothing about that stuff. On the inflow side of the box I thought I would use cheap furnace filters to "pre-filter" the air. But I am thinking I could add some baffling between the blower and the pre-filters. On that I am wondering what the best material might be. Perhaps a washable type cloth? Or some disposable cheese cloth like paper material. Of course the key is balancing filtering with Air Flow and ease of cleaning. Have to have enough air flow to circulate the air in the shop. Have to have very small particle dust filtration. I plan on using some form of weather stripping to create gaskets around each filter. But the real key is making it easy to clean, otherwise I will never clean the dang thing. I know myself. Or rather I know my wife. I won't be able to clean it without making myself sick so I will likely ask her to do it and she will gladly clean it for me because she knows it will make me sick cleaning it. She is one hell of a woman! But I also know that she will make me pay for her cleaning it so I have to make it easy to do.

So I am open to any advice or comments. If you have built a similar unit what would you have done differently? Know a good resource, I would love more information. Dang this little hobby has me more busy learning and researching that making dust! Oh well that is what happens trying to build a workshop from nothing on a shoestring budget. But hey at least I am learning all kinds of stuff that will help me later on, hopefully!

Thanks in advance for any assistance!!!!

-Chris


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Next up Air Filtration*
> 
> As winter comes up on the horizon I will be doing most of my work with the garage closed. That will make my dust problems even worse.
> 
> ...


I made this:
It helps, but it's only 1 part of the solution. At least it's affordable.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Next up Air Filtration*
> 
> As winter comes up on the horizon I will be doing most of my work with the garage closed. That will make my dust problems even worse.
> 
> ...


I took a furnace air handler blower/motor and mounted it in the basement window to vent outside. It really moves the air but also requires a fresh air return or it 's not efficient. I also put a smaller similar unit up in the ceiling- between the joists that just circulate the air. I have a furnace filter on that one to "clean" the air. Can post pictures if you like.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Next up Air Filtration*
> 
> As winter comes up on the horizon I will be doing most of my work with the garage closed. That will make my dust problems even worse.
> 
> ...


I use one of the boxes in the ceiling. It is very good. It has a pre-filter and a main zigzag one inside. When running it really cleans the air. I'm intending putting in a second one to run when the lights go in. http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-mtm-air-filter-prod22779/ it has a 5 micron pre and a 1micron main.
My chip collector is on its way out it only moves 950 m3 per hour. The new one does 2700 m3 per hour and has a 1micron filter http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-ade2200-extractor-prod21168/ .
I'm looking also at all the LJ's cyclone builds as I think that will also help and increase the life of the extractor.
It is also cooling down here now and I dont want to pump my hot air out.
The one thing I want to add is a carbon monoxide alarm as I'm recirculating all the air. I think that if I can connect it to a kitchen intake fan, this is only a thought.
jamie


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*

So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.

I originally had been set selling the old Incra Ultra I bought and replacing it with the LS Super System. I like the new design and the Wonder Fence is exactly what I need, oh ok exactly what I want. I don't have a jointer so I would really benefit from the shaper type features in the Wonder Fence.

I have spent the past two weeks laid up with a sinus infection. That gave me a chance to learn Sketch up and fully design my Bad Ass Monster Router Table. It is a monster too, L44"xW30"xH44" with all kinds of storage, a down draft box, a bit drawer, the works. It's originally based on the table Blake, SWM, & PurpLev, but of course I had to super-size it! So yeah it is the Barry Bonds version of Norm's Router Table, allegedly.

Now of course if I am going to build a new table I have to add some little things. For one I need a router plate, for that I decided on the Incra aluminum. But hey if I am going to be doing Dovetails I need to be able to easily change the bit height so really I need a router lift. Thus I had resigned myself to spending $300 on the Woodpeck/Incra Router Lift. I almost convinced myself to buy the table top but talked myself out of it.

All total the router table was going to set me back about 800 or so.

Right now I am using a Shopsmith Mark V 510 for my tablesaw needs. It words good and I love having a Lathe, Drill Press, Disc Sander, really all that is the Shopsmith package. Really the Table saw part works pretty good. Some of it annoys me like having to move the table to adjust the blade height & angle. But the real problem is Table Saws scare the beejesus out of me. I don't like them, I never have. I have the ultimate respect for them and am cautious about them with my every use. It is really to the point where I sometime avoid using the most used tool in Woodworking. I have no problem using other tools. Even my chop saw doesn't bother me and my uncle lost 2 fingers on one of those things. My favorite tool to use is the Bandsaw and those don't really have much safety guards built into them.

This is where the Sawstop comes in. Since the day I first saw that damn thing I have wanted one! But it has been severely out of reach. I mean not even close to achievable. I mean maybe I could have strung things together saved up for a year and bought the contractor version. But now I can go right out and buy the Pro Series, their hybrid cabinet saw. The only problem is, if I do that then that is it, No Incra, No Bandsaw Risor, No Bench Top Lathe, No buying 100 bf of Hondo, zero zilch zip, it's my xmas, fathers day, bday, valentines day, arbor day present for years to come.

So yes the Sawstap is worth every penny to me. My wifes grandfather lost 3 fingers to a table saw so it's worth it to her. The question is, is it worth replacing a tool I already have and losing out on other tools that would really be nice in the shop. So yeah sure I know "Aww I should be so lucky to have your dilemma" but man it is going to be a tough one. I spend hours researching a table saw blade that costs $42. I don't want to think about how long it's goiing to take me for this $2,500 purchase! YIKES!!!

I thought writing this would help me with the decision but nope….......


----------



## wichle (May 2, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*
> 
> So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.
> 
> ...


I lost a finger tip and nicked two others. When we moved, Lovely Wife demanded a saw stop. I have the big one. Not with standing the safety, it is a great tool.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*
> 
> So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.
> 
> ...


when I was building out our shop, my father and I looked at many types of Table Saws, and a dealer gave us a DVD about the SawStop, we watched it and my mother said to get that one, even if it costs a bit more it will pay off if there is an accident.

I have the contractor version with the 52" table extension, it takes up lots of room but I love it.

Good luck and remember safety first!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*
> 
> So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.
> 
> ...


Go for it! This is one of those tools that, after using it, you will be saying, "Why didn't I get it sooner".


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*
> 
> So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.
> 
> ...


Great question. Unfortunately, real economics kicks in. Getting exactly what you want today (SawStop), is instant gratification. Is it a case of, I NEED to have an Incra lift-system, bandsaw risor, or benchtop lathe in order to do the following jobs, or are these just tools that will one day get put to use?

If you use your TS more often than any other tool in the shop - then it's a no brainer - bring home the SawStop. If you have 15 other projects that you want to do, and will need the other tools - guess what?

ps - now I will say, gee - wish I had your problem


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*
> 
> So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.
> 
> ...


Let me tell you what I do not like about mine.

The different cartridge for dado versus regular blade. Everytime you need to cut dados, you will need to replace the cartridge. It's easy to do but a pain.
If you take your miter trough and it touch the blade by accident you are in for a new balde and a new cartridge. That will set you about $140. Other saw will just cut throught the aluminum.

The tabletop dust collection is good but gets in the way. I got rid of mine.

Oh yea, when that break engage you feel complete emptiness.

It is an excellent table saw but I do prefer the powermatic that just seem more robust. The main thing going for it is the safety system.

If you need to move it around add the cost of the base. And don't forget another $89 for the dado cartridge that does not come with it. And also the dado insert too $39.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*
> 
> So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Lanwater. I can see where accidental triggering of the brake would suck! I usually have wood sacrificial fence attached to my miter saw. If I get a Sawstop I will make sure that turns into an always. Although I don't end up using the miter slider that much as I have a tool stand with an old Ryobi Miter Saw in the middle. But that does reinforce not letting ANYTHING conductive hit it while in use. I think though if the brake went off after hitting my hand I would only feel a rush of adrenaline!

It sounds like it's a good idea to have an extra brake cartridge on hand though.

Yeah the sheet I have lists all the extra costs involved. Being a Shopsmith owner I am no stranger to those.

Which model do you have? The 3 hp is still under consideration but would change my timeline. Really though if it wasn't for the safety I would be spending $600 on a used Delta or Grizzly 3 hp cabinet saw.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Nice, but difficult Dilemma*
> 
> So after months of being flat ass broke we have finally resolved and outstanding issue which has resulted in a cash settlement. After meeting our savings goals and other critical items I have a little bit to spend on my workshop. So my dilemma is what to do with it.
> 
> ...


3hp cabinet saw. I also got the hydraulic base (the one with the jack) since I park all my tools when I am done.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*So it's Decided*

Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!

Thanks to everyone who took a minute to add some insight.

So now I get to start selling stuff on eBay and saving up for the big purchase.

Only decision left is which model to go with. I have narrowed it down the the 1.75 HP Cabinet or the 3.0 HP cabinet. There is about a $600 difference between the two. Just not convinced I need a 3 HP saw. While I do bog down at times when using my Shopsmith, it is usually a power consumption issue more than anything else though. I am upgrading my shop power so that won't be an issue any longer. That and the Shopsmith "Develops" up to 2 HP of power" which is sketchy at best. But then again I would hate to buy a saw for the next 30 years and have it be underpowered, that would kind of suck.

Well off to do some more research, should be fun!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


I have the 3hp and I think you should go with that. 
You do not buy a tablesaw everyday and you will need the extra power with thick hardwood.

This said mine was available only in 220v.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


Definitely the 3 HP. I consider 3 HP the minimum for a cabinet style tablesaw. You will be very happy with the higher HP capabilities.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


I am in the 3hp camp with John O and lanwater.

I have the Jet 3hp cabinet saw and I have been using it for 12 yrs now and expect many more years of faithful service out of it. The 3hp motor does have significant power over the 1.75hp motor that was on my first saw.

When you consider the cost of the saw and get to divide that cost year after year, you will never regret it. The saw will long outlast many cars that you buy.

The only reason I can see getting rid of my current saw is that I would like to have the extra protection that the SawStop provides. I have a good friend here in town that is a professional furniture maker and he cut off 4 fingers on his left hand in a tablesaw accident a few years ago. The SawStop would have saved him the pain.

I am excited for your decision


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


Of course, it's always easy to spend somebody else's money, but since you're already upgrading your power, you'll be glad in the long run you went with 3HP.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


Many of us have probably bought something and later wished we had spent a little bit more and purchased the "next" model up. I sure have..my opinion also is for the 3 hp saw. Scratch out a little larger check and a few month after you have the 3 hp saw the extra money will be forgotten …but the saw upgrade will have you smiling forever.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


With out a doubt, buy the 3 hp cabinet saw. I bought a 3 hp Powermatic 2000 and wondered if that was going to be too small. The saw I had before that was a 5 hp Delta. As far as safety the saw stop is the only way to go. If I did not have a whole shop to equip all at once I would have considered the saw stop. I figured I have been woodworking for over 40 years and have not lost a finger yet. Knock On Wood! I must have been doing something right all those years. Have fun buying your new saw.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


It's an old sales technique I learned very early in life. If you want an affirmative answer, ask the right people the right question! LOL No surprises here! 

600 over 20 years is $2.50 per month. Negligible in the grand scheme. The ROI on the safety part is through the roof.


----------



## jplhomes (Feb 4, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


I recently purchased the saw stop 1.75 hp and installed a thin kerf blade. The saw works great and assembley is a snap. I am going to treat your money like it was my own and recomend the 1.75


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


I have the Saw Stop Professional model 220volt. I am not sorry that I bought it at all. The rip fence is wonderdful, the blade raises and lowers soooo smooth. There are a lot of nasayers out there that are really putting this saw down. I have had it for 1 year and not one problem. I think you will be happy with it, you have made the right choice.

Oh, the assembly goes so smoothly the directions are next to none!

Good Luck! If you have any questions give me a shout!!

'The SedcoKid' aka Chuck


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


Remember Tim Allen and Home Improvement???? huh huh huh…...more power. It is a lot of $$$ , But, iIf you feel this is a life long investment, I'd jump in with both feet, and all four pockets to scrap up the other 6bones. You can't be disappointed. just my opinion.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *So it's Decided*
> 
> Well I slept on it and talked about it with some friends. I am going to go with a Sawstop!
> 
> ...


I'm in the 3hp camp. Don't be in the "I should have when" camp. I have the 5hp PM2000 and have not regretted one second of all 5.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*The First Rule of Assembling a Project*

Caleb is only 8 but he has caught on quick to the woodworking.

If you ask him what you need to build a woodshop he will say

#1 Buy more Clamps
#2 Buy more Clamps
#3 if you think you have enough clamps you probably need to buy more clamps!

So I have a few clamps, obviously no where near as many as I might need. Before I started re designing my shop I stores my clamps on and around a exterior door that isn't used. Now they are stored where ever there is space. Obviously this isn't a viable long term solution. I am thinking a mobile clamp cart would be the best solution for me.

I gotta get something going on it tomorrow I think. Right now the garage looks like a tornado hit it. Since I tore down all the storage I just have piles of tools and accessories everywhere. I get lost in the clutter all the time and just freeze up and end up walking out and doing something else. I am gonna start with the clamp cart then build three upper cabinets. Not necessarily in that order 

Probably going to use a variation of Norm's design. I like the one I have seen with drawers coming out of the side. So I am off to Sketch Up my own design.

Love to see what everyone else has put together!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The First Rule of Assembling a Project*
> 
> Caleb is only 8 but he has caught on quick to the woodworking.
> 
> ...


I'll watch with great interest.
I saw the Rockler cart for clamps, I just don't even have space for that.
I think I may have the worlds untidiest shop.
I look at other shop and admire not the tools but the neatness.
Jamie


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The First Rule of Assembling a Project*
> 
> Caleb is only 8 but he has caught on quick to the woodworking.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the LJ inspired one I built. It really has made life in the shop easier.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The First Rule of Assembling a Project*
> 
> Caleb is only 8 but he has caught on quick to the woodworking.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea and I hope that it all goes well.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The First Rule of Assembling a Project*
> 
> Caleb is only 8 but he has caught on quick to the woodworking.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see how it all turns out!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design*

Got a very late start to the day so ended up taking up most of my time with the Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design. Tomorrow I will brave the rain to go out to the lumber pile outside and see how many 1×6's I have out there.

The design is basically to hold everything I might need for assembly: Clamps of all sorts, Glue, Tape, fasteners. I designed for use with Fir 1×3 & Birch Plywood, however any 1×3 and 3/4" & 5/8" sheet stock will work. I will be using MDF & fir for mine because I have ample amounts on hand.

With the design I was torn between footprint size and functional design. I ended up making it taller than it really needed to be so I could store more clamps on it without taking up anymore floor space. Fortunately I am 6' tall so I will be able to see whats on the top shelf fairly easily.

Here is the side view of the Cart



The Top View



I may end up fiddling with it a bit more tonight but I like it pretty much as it is. If you want a copy of the Sketch Up file feel free to PM me with your e-mail address.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design*
> 
> Got a very late start to the day so ended up taking up most of my time with the Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design. Tomorrow I will brave the rain to go out to the lumber pile outside and see how many 1×6's I have out there.
> 
> ...


Nice!

I like the drawer idea and the intermediate shelving.

Lew


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design*
> 
> Got a very late start to the day so ended up taking up most of my time with the Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design. Tomorrow I will brave the rain to go out to the lumber pile outside and see how many 1×6's I have out there.
> 
> ...


Be sure to use your sawstop ! We don,t want to see any fingers on the floor ;-)


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design*
> 
> Got a very late start to the day so ended up taking up most of my time with the Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design. Tomorrow I will brave the rain to go out to the lumber pile outside and see how many 1×6's I have out there.
> 
> ...


I have made a couple of design changes.

I widened the drawers and added a bottle holder. The Bottle holder is estimated as I didn't take the time to go measure a glue bottle. So if you add this feature it is up to you to make sure the size will work for you.

!


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design*
> 
> Got a very late start to the day so ended up taking up most of my time with the Clamp Rack Sketch Up Design. Tomorrow I will brave the rain to go out to the lumber pile outside and see how many 1×6's I have out there.
> 
> ...


Cool clamp cart! Be sure and post pictures when you get it built. I'd love to see how you load it up.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*CL Wood & Tool Gloat!!*

As with all things in life plans for building a wood shop are subject to change at any moment. I have been longing for a few shop additions in the short term, a Router Table, a Clamp Rack, & some sort of Lumber Storage. The plan was to build them all until I ran into a screamer deal on CL last Thursday.

The major item in the listing was a nice jet tablesaw which is liikely what most people thought was the bulk of the ad. But I read a couple line down and saw a Lumber cart for sale. Further down was the picture of an amazingly versatile Lumber Cart measuring 8 ft long x 62" high x 32 inches wide. room for nice long boards, medium cutoffs, and sheet goods. All this for only 100 bucks! I studied the picture and quickly realized there was at least $200 worth of materials in the cart. But WAIT, there's more! The listing said that the buyer could take all the wood on the cart if they wanted it.

I stopped by yesterday morning to pick up the cart and about fell over when I took a peak at what kind of wood he had on the cart. I had to work pretty hard to stay calm when I spied 5 1"x6"x8' pieces of Padauk and twice that amount of similar Oak and a few Purple Heart Boards. At that point I handed him the $100 rather quickly  The cart was too big to fit in my van but the guy was super nice and loaded it in his truck and delivered it to me. Only a 15 min drive but still very nice guy. All in all I estimate I got about 5-6 hundred worth of cart and lumber for a bargain and a half. I don't feel too bad though, the guy just got a big promotion and is moving cross country. He didn't want to deal with the hassle of the movers breaking his tools so he is just buying all new stuff when he gets to his new home.

While picking up the cart I noticed a nice full size Rockler Router table. The full on table with the metal legs, top, & plate. I asked how much and he gave it to me for $100. Another steal of a deal as the thing looks like it has hardly been used and the whole shebang would cost $300 at Rockler.

So yep I am no longer going to build my Monster Router table. Although I will be modifying the Rockler table. It's easy to do as it has holes pre drilled for making it into a router Cabinet. I will add sides, a dust box, and doors to get some storage out of it. Then I am thinking I will put a collapsible top on the back side so I can use my Incra ultra Jig with it. I am most of the way done building my clamp cart. Had to modify it a bit because it was bigger than I needed but overall it is going well.

So there we go, my occasional browsing of Craiglist paid off again. Picked up to much wanted items for less than what it would have cost for me to build them. Plus I get to use my time on building gifts and projects instead of building tools!

Here are a few pictures of the Lumber Cart. About half the wood is mine as I didn't take any pics before I started loading it up.







And some pics of the Router Table!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *CL Wood & Tool Gloat!!*
> 
> As with all things in life plans for building a wood shop are subject to change at any moment. I have been longing for a few shop additions in the short term, a Router Table, a Clamp Rack, & some sort of Lumber Storage. The plan was to build them all until I ran into a screamer deal on CL last Thursday.
> 
> ...


Nice deal for both of you.

jamie


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *CL Wood & Tool Gloat!!*
> 
> As with all things in life plans for building a wood shop are subject to change at any moment. I have been longing for a few shop additions in the short term, a Router Table, a Clamp Rack, & some sort of Lumber Storage. The plan was to build them all until I ran into a screamer deal on CL last Thursday.
> 
> ...


Great find. Gotta love Craigslist. I've found several good deals on there.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *CL Wood & Tool Gloat!!*
> 
> As with all things in life plans for building a wood shop are subject to change at any moment. I have been longing for a few shop additions in the short term, a Router Table, a Clamp Rack, & some sort of Lumber Storage. The plan was to build them all until I ran into a screamer deal on CL last Thursday.
> 
> ...


You did good! craigslist is my favorite shopping mall.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *CL Wood & Tool Gloat!!*
> 
> As with all things in life plans for building a wood shop are subject to change at any moment. I have been longing for a few shop additions in the short term, a Router Table, a Clamp Rack, & some sort of Lumber Storage. The plan was to build them all until I ran into a screamer deal on CL last Thursday.
> 
> ...


Great deal.

That router table is pretty much new.

your next step: router lift.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *CL Wood & Tool Gloat!!*
> 
> As with all things in life plans for building a wood shop are subject to change at any moment. I have been longing for a few shop additions in the short term, a Router Table, a Clamp Rack, & some sort of Lumber Storage. The plan was to build them all until I ran into a screamer deal on CL last Thursday.
> 
> ...


LOL I think the lift is going to have to wait a couple months. After seeing all my wood my wife told me I better get a few projects completed before I buy anything more for the shop. I have a feeling my debit card is going to mysteriously disappear in the next couple of days 

Hee hee now the fun part! Making the Sawdust!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *CL Wood & Tool Gloat!!*
> 
> As with all things in life plans for building a wood shop are subject to change at any moment. I have been longing for a few shop additions in the short term, a Router Table, a Clamp Rack, & some sort of Lumber Storage. The plan was to build them all until I ran into a screamer deal on CL last Thursday.
> 
> ...


My wife gave up somtimes ago. She doesn't bug me anymore.

Ps: Don't make any jewelry box otherwise you would have to put something in it and your router lift is gone for good.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*

As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.

Boom an hour later he calls. Tells me that some idiot in his shop started it up without securing the blades and the inside got trashed. Hearing that I started to fade out but then he said "But I fixed all of that so there are all new gears rollers and guts, the only thing that needs fixing is the kickback guard and the hinges on the top" I brightened up significantly!! But that's not all, what he said next floored me "Really I just want to get this out of here, I'd take a hundred bucks for it really" BOING!!!!!!!!!!

What's your address I will be by in an hour! LOL

Yep so that is the story about how I got a Powermatic/Belsaw Molder 12" Planer Molder for $100. True I will likely be sinking some more money into it for molder blades but hell man ya just can't beat that deal.

Not knowing exactly what this machine was the wife was upset about me spending $100 today. So I had to appease She Who Shall Be Obeyed, I sold my Shopsmith Telescoping extension legs that I have never used for 70 bucks. LOL I didn't mention that I was already planning on selling them 

I would be GREATLY interested in hearing from anyone who knows anything about the capabilities of this machine. I bought it because my Harbor Freight Thickness Planer Sucks. But browsing the owners manual I see that it is a bit more than your standard planer. But really I am such a novice I don't even know what I don't know! LOL We have all been there at one time haven't we.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


Great, and a true political tactic employed.

jamie


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


Aren't these the folks that advertise that you can make a fortune selling custom made molding?


----------



## REME (Apr 30, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


That machine makes custom mouldings. You can have knives made to your design (bout 150 bucks) and make your own moulding. It s great if you work on older homes and want to match existing moulding that isnt in production anymore. Nice Score, Me jealous


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


I have a sears planer that was made by Belsaw. It works but has roller issues, so I will be interested to hear what you find out about it. I haven't been able to figure out what to do about mine. How did the guy know how to change the rollers and where did he get them?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


we need pictures my friend.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the responses!!! I will get some pictures up just as soon as I get this behemoth out of my rig. It is a a 2 man job so it won't be until later today.

For parts and knife purchases you can go to www.BELSAW.com LOL yep amazing. They have information on there about the Sears model.

I did quite a bit of research last night. I am going to get a set of HSS planer knives and a thickness sander attachment. I don't think I will be running out and buying any molder knives, maybe a set of tongue and groove would be nice, or crown molding maybe.. I may however put an add on cragslist offering custom molding 4 hire. There are plenty of old homes in Seattle and more and more people are getting into "Do it Yourself" now that the economy is really hurting everyone. I know that molding can be a tough one.

Watch for pictures in a few hours!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


KevinW

Here is a link to a pdf that lists a Roller Repair kit

http://belsaw.com/k-cat_pdf/Profile_p14.pdf

Hope that helps!


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


I'm curious about home made guide systems members have made for this machine. The Belsaw 12 5/8". I realize there are various model #'s but all are basically the same in concept. I was lucky to pick one up, that had about 30 cutters, most never used, for under 300.00. I didn' tintend to use for planing but making moldings with all the cutters. I did plane a few boards trying out the machine before I purchased, and it worked fine, except very dull knives. The feed rolls appear to be in excellent condition, the motor is a beast, no problem with lowing and raising the table. Came with 2 knive setting gauges, a ton of extra jibs,a rosette cutting system with 2 cutters. I owned a Jet 13 planer molder and sold for more than double of the belsaw cost. The Jet is way under powered. And the knives from Jet, will bankrupt one. Can anyone post photos and give any advice on making the necessary molding guide jig, necessary to make moldings. With all the knowledge and experience here on LJ's I don't want to waste time trying to be creative beyond what is necessary. The largest knive I currently own is 6.5". I can't imagine needing a jig for anything wider. What is the best material to use, the best for the cost. Make with fixed dado's, or adjustable fences, since only one knife is used in the 3 knife cutter head. The 3/4" knifes , are 2 and 3 cutters combined, scotia, 3/4" 1/4round. basecap. I can't see competing with the large stores or the need to mass produce any of the smaller stock. The basic's in various species yes. In central NH the closes supplier is in Boston, and it's not cheap. The material is the material. All input ideas, issues to look out for appreciated. The one thing I need to do is cut a 4" dust collection port. I saw one that was done on the side. Any input? Thank you. Is it worth keeping?


----------



## itwoodwork (Jan 5, 2019)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


Great story, and really like Jamie's quote. Can you tell me the width and thickness of the knives used in this model?
Thanks! Stu
"There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance-that principle is contempt prior to investigation." -William Paley


----------



## KuhShise (Aug 3, 2018)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Belsaw Molder Planer or Another Craigslist Bargain*
> 
> As some of you may know I like to browse craigslist from time to time. Mostly in the morning during the two or three hours it takes to get my body to the point where I can walk without too much pain. Well while browsing for Planers I happened upon a 5 HP single phase Belsaw Molder Planer. The add said it was in working condition but needed some work, the guy was moving shops and didn't want to move it so it could be had for $300. Now that got me curious about what kind of work it needed so I sent the guy a quick e-mail asked him what was going on with it. I included that I had rebuilt a 30 year old Jet Bandsaw & Shopsmith so I was serious about it at the right price.
> 
> ...


restored: I have been running a Belsaw 910 for about 8 years. Parts are available at https://www.belsaw.com/ I had a local fabricator make a dust collection chute that attaches to the hinged top on the output side. It works really well if connected to a dedicated dust collector. I tried running it with my shop Jet 2 HP collector, but when running pine paneling, all I was doing was emptying the Jet and shaking the filters. Had the wife sew a sheet from a single bed into a bag (Long ways) put a hem in the top and thread a boot lace into the hem. Tied that to the output of a dust collector blower and was able to run about an hour before emptying. One bag of shavings can be packed into a 55 gal. contractors bag for taking to my local farmer for bedding. (I get manure for the garden in return) Making a guide is simply a matter of clamping a couple of pieces wood on the input and output table in the correct location and start bringing the head down to determine the correct positioning for alignment with the cutter. Trying to read between the lines in your post, with a single molding knife, you must use the correct balancing weights in the other two slots. I hope the counterbalance weights were marked to match the cutters. I don't consider myself an expert with this machine, but to date I have run 11,000 bd. ft. of pine paneling, trimmed out the kids "Pool Room" with cherry including casement mold, crown, chair rail, wainscot, mop board, 1/4 round, cove molding, etc. With the 5 hp motor you will need a dedicated 20 amp 220 volt outlet. Send me an email at [email protected] I'll send some pictures of the dust collector set-up.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*




























When I started building my workshop I was on the tightest of tight budgets. So where do someone on a tight budget go for tools, yep Harbor Freight. While for the most part their products are ok if not cheaply built. I mean a cheap screwdriver may break but likely won't cause serious injury(now some moron is going to post about how they lost their right ball due to a defective screwdriver). But man did I make a mistake buying power tools from them! Eeegad man!

The biggest mistake of all was to use my Father's day gift card to buy a open box Thickness Planer. Within days of purchase I had destroyed the blade and the gib that holds it in place. I figured that was my mistake for attempting to make a cut 1/32" deep. So I replaced the gib got a new set of knives and was on my way.

Over the following months I would have kickbacks on occasion and tons of pull out but overall it did the job for my meager needs. Then today I finally got the brunt of it. Again I got all out of control and turned the hand by 1/4 of a revolution. A full revolution is 1/16" so what is that 1/64" cut? So I start slowly feeding it and BOOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE! Luckily I do know better than to stand behind any wood I am feeding into any machine. But it did catch the heel of my hand and that stung a bit. As for the rest you can see it pretty clearly. Blade Shattered, both gibs are destroyed. My one last Christmas present I was making for my brother, who surprised me with a present, Destroyed! It snapped that 6/4 thick board like dry spaghetti.

The guys at HF have been really cool to work with. So I am hoping when I take it in tomorrow I can get a refund or store credit for this piece of crap. For all the crap products they sell there their customer service is fantastic.

But really I am just glad I wasn't hurt and my kids were inside.

Merry Christmas!!!!! (Yes I said Christmas cause that is what I celebrate. If you don't that's YOUR problem!)


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you got away with only minor damage to yourself. I never buy power tools from HF, just can't bring myself to do it. I would go without if I couldn't afford it.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah when I started I was a bit naive, learned plenty since though!


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have just reaffirmed my convictions about buying anything from HF with a cord or a hose required.
Sorry about your loss of the cutting board, and yes have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## timjr (Aug 29, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an end-grain cutting board, perchance? Stories abound on the 'net about them fragging planers.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have certainly bought a lot of crap from other stores though. I bought a cheep Hitachi Band saw from Lowe's what a piece of crap that was. The first one I bought the neck was broken, so I took it back and got it replaced. You would think that would have been a big clue to me, I use it now to collect dust.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats end grain then its probably not the planers fault
have a look at this http://thewoodwhisperer.com/end-grain-through-the-planer/ on end grain planning

have a look at the comments too


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that is an end grain cutting board. One of many that are being gifted this year.

Luckily I just picked up a Belsaw Powermatic 5 HP Molder Planer! I am just waiting for some parts to get here so I can use it. That and put in a 240v breaker to power that bad boy. Got the HSS Planer knives for it today. Now just need the gibs to hold them in and the Dust Collector Attachment so I can use it without burying everything in sawdust.

My thought at the time was, well hey what's the worst that can happen. Damn I should know something bad is coming when I think that! LOL


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Broda!!! Great Info!

I would agree that it is in some way the fault of mine putting an end grain board through it. I would however say that it has launched side grain boards much the same. I have laminated some strips together and run it through and ended up with some ugly ugly stuff. It has dug 1/2" or deeper rolls into everything from Pine to Purple Heart.


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could have been real bad.. Lost 3/4" of my right thumb to a joiner. Be safe. Happy you were not hurt. HF is stuff is good for 1 or 2 projects then dispose of them.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you did not get hurt.

I hope Santa gets you a better one.

Have a Great Christmas and a Guid New Year from my family to yours.

Jamie


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch, end grain hardwood cutting boards through a planer is asking for trouble, it's like planing a piece that consists only of a knot!
glad you didn't get hurt! can you maybe explain what happened when the blades shattered?
it may be helpfull for the rest of us to know what to expect, did they come flying out?

my teacher had a jointer blade come loose, the whole cast iron machine started shaking so he ducked away and suddenly the blade flew out and burried itself into a wooden beam across the shop. if youre on it's path it will go right through..


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think you bread board makers would invest in a drum sander to even up these things. Planing end grain, like planing figured wood, is just asking for trouble, there is going to be tear out, or worse. Sander might be a little slower, but it would be safer. That's my $0.02.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys,

First, all cheap tools are dangerous one way or another, not only HF tools. If anything, HF is offering lifetime warranty for their products, a lot better than Lowes and HD, so they stand to loose a lot. I had a Delta tablesaw years back (with direct drive) that was unbelievably unsafe. A Skill router that never tightened the router bit properly; I was always afraid that it will throw it out at full speed and was guaranteed to ruin almost always the piece I was routing. As with anything, some things HF sells are good some not so much (read reviews) but this is true for everybody else. I do not think you should avoid HF but cheap tools in general unless you read a very good review from multiple users. For example, I'm using a HF tile saw to remodel my condo and I'm utterly shocked how good it is. Same goes for the Fein-like tools they sell.

About your end-grain board, you should probably use a low-angle hand plane to smoothen it followed by a scraper and sanding. Any rotary tool on it is bad and end-grain is very harsh on the blades.

Alin


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've agee cheap power tools are dangerous. I think you need to be using a sander on that cutting board.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so down on Harbor Freight! A lot of woodworkers never would have gotten started without them, and a lot of veterans use some of their machines every day. There's a lot of junk in there, but if you read the reviews on this site, there's a LOT of great stuff. Maybe the planer isn't one of the good ones, but it would be a shame for someone to miss out on the very good bandsaw, dust collector, lathe, etc because they read someone saying not to buy anything with a cord there…

By the way, if you don't want to be killed, use a sander on that end grain cutting board. Maybe it wasn't the planer after all…


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have been trying to find a nice way to say this but why in GODS name would you feed an end grain cutting board through a thickness planer. most say right in the manual that this is dangerous territory. they are bad enough when they hit grain redirection but END GRAIN! not that i am defending the planer however there are loads of people who get plenty of use out of HF tools. Its a ridiculous assertion that it was the tools fault in this case.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good fortune that you were not hurt. I also agree that a good drum sander would be an excellent choice for end grain sanding. I have one I bought last year and it is an invaluable tool..one of those tools that makes me say "I should have bought this sooner" 
As for Harbor Freight…I buy stuff from them…my only requirement is that it cannot be plugged in to the electricity.
They have good deals on magnets and wrenches. I just bought a 1/2" breaker bar and their free flashlights with the coupon are a good deal.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could have been much worse look what happened to my hand nearly two weeks in hospital .keep well and keep your spirits up your too precious to loose your sight or whatever..Alistair


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very excited to get the parts for my Powermatic Molder Planer as I bought the Drum Sander conversion kit so now I can use it as a thickness sander for cutting boards. That is what most folks I have seen use.

Sorry to hear about all of the accidents folks have had. This can be a dangerous hobby/profession. Which is exactly why I find it so ridiculous that some people are anti Saw Stop.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I get so sick of these idiots with their crazy conspiracy theories that pop up. Oh and once again by a moron you has not posted a single project or blog but simply tries to stir up trouble on other peoples posts. Oh well at least they make it easy to know who to block.

I suggest going to http://www.godlikeproductions.com and join your fellow morons.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Boy Charlie, here you go again! ;-)


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *The Dangerous Side of Cheap Power Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is my 2 cents worth on end-grain cutting boards.
First off, after a glue up, the top and the bottom will never be flat. (I didn't say parallel) So you send a rocking horse through a machine that demands a flat bottom in order to perform. Once pressure from the machine forces the material to rock, minimum is the kickback, maximum is machine suicide, dislodging blades and other lethal components.
That bottom side has to be dead flat or the party's over. That's why a jointer is used in flattening one side of a piece of stock before using a power planer.
Try taking a 2×4 that has a serious twist to it and see what happens. Just wear a helmet and run when you send it through.
If you have a truly flat table, granite block etc. and you check the cutting board bottom for rocking, don't even consider sending it through a planer. It has to be jointed first. You don't have a large jointer? Bring it to a company, lumberyard, etc. that has a wide jointer or commercial sander.
Be safe


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Slotted T Crank Handle for Powermatic Belsaw 12" Molder Planer Drum Sander*

I am almost done refurbishing my MONSTER 5 HP Powermatic Molder/Planer/Drum Sander. Of all the things to be missing I can't find the seemingly simplest item. The slotted "T' crank handle for adjusting the cut thickness. Basically a 5/8" socket with a 1/4" slot through the sides connected to a crank handle. Now I could just take a 5/8" socket and grind a slot in it but that is super chintzy for what is an amazing piece of American built quality product. I have spoken directly with the "Belsaw" and they don't have anything for it, neither down Powermatic. I have searched the internet with now luck. So now I reach out to the LJ's for help. Please let me know if you can any ideas on where I can pick up something that will work.

Thanks!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Slotted T Crank Handle for Powermatic Belsaw 12" Molder Planer Drum Sander*
> 
> I am almost done refurbishing my MONSTER 5 HP Powermatic Molder/Planer/Drum Sander. Of all the things to be missing I can't find the seemingly simplest item. The slotted "T' crank handle for adjusting the cut thickness. Basically a 5/8" socket with a 1/4" slot through the sides connected to a crank handle. Now I could just take a 5/8" socket and grind a slot in it but that is super chintzy for what is an amazing piece of American built quality product. I have spoken directly with the "Belsaw" and they don't have anything for it, neither down Powermatic. I have searched the internet with now luck. So now I reach out to the LJ's for help. Please let me know if you can any ideas on where I can pick up something that will work.
> 
> ...


Sorry my friend but I don't have anything like this, But… I am a retired tool maker, do you know anyone in this field? If so I bet they would be more then happy to assist you by fabricating something that would work just fine.

Don't know if this helps but it was just a thought..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Slotted T Crank Handle for Powermatic Belsaw 12" Molder Planer Drum Sander*
> 
> I am almost done refurbishing my MONSTER 5 HP Powermatic Molder/Planer/Drum Sander. Of all the things to be missing I can't find the seemingly simplest item. The slotted "T' crank handle for adjusting the cut thickness. Basically a 5/8" socket with a 1/4" slot through the sides connected to a crank handle. Now I could just take a 5/8" socket and grind a slot in it but that is super chintzy for what is an amazing piece of American built quality product. I have spoken directly with the "Belsaw" and they don't have anything for it, neither down Powermatic. I have searched the internet with now luck. So now I reach out to the LJ's for help. Please let me know if you can any ideas on where I can pick up something that will work.
> 
> ...


As Chuck said, any local machine shop should be able to fabricate one for you.

Do you have a local vocational school. Their machine shop and welding programs may also be able to make one- maybe for the cost of materials.

Lew


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Slotted T Crank Handle for Powermatic Belsaw 12" Molder Planer Drum Sander*
> 
> I am almost done refurbishing my MONSTER 5 HP Powermatic Molder/Planer/Drum Sander. Of all the things to be missing I can't find the seemingly simplest item. The slotted "T' crank handle for adjusting the cut thickness. Basically a 5/8" socket with a 1/4" slot through the sides connected to a crank handle. Now I could just take a 5/8" socket and grind a slot in it but that is super chintzy for what is an amazing piece of American built quality product. I have spoken directly with the "Belsaw" and they don't have anything for it, neither down Powermatic. I have searched the internet with now luck. So now I reach out to the LJ's for help. Please let me know if you can any ideas on where I can pick up something that will work.
> 
> ...


Boeing is less than 10 miles from my house so I think I can find a machine shop or a thousand! LOL I am so thick sometimes, it never occurred to me to find a local metal shop. Everything up here is Microsoft and sometimes it's easy to forget about Boeings.

Thanks for the input guys. I was hoping to find something by retail but I think I am going to have to get something custom built. I will likely go check the local Voc Tech that places Machinists.

That or maybe this is the perfect opportunity for me to make a little foray into metal fabrication.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*

I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.

Browsing my favorite local Shopping Mall (Craigslist) I come across some nice looking hybrid & Cabinet saws priced all over the map. For the most part there are some amazing old Table Saws that would be very nice. The Grizzly 3HP saws are around $300, a couple older Unisaws are $450 and 3 beautiful amazing drool inducing Powermatic 66's are all listed at $1,500. I know these are nice saws and all but are they really $1,200 better than the Grizzly? Are they really $1,000 plus better than the Unisaw? I mean thats a lotta Cheddar for a Gold Colored Saw!

Oh and I really don't need to hear responses from people who don't own a Table Saw or haven't posted any projects. Looking for responses from people who have actually used these machines!

For those of you into Classic Woodworking Machines, take a look at this classic "20 Delta Milwaukee Bandsaw I am helping a friend sell. Built in 1953 it looks like it was built last week, but they don't build them like this anymore. It has Cast Iron throughout. If I had a bigger shop I could buy it myself!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


My Woodbridge (similar to a Grizzly) has served me well.

Granted, it's a little under powered but that's never really been a problem and new it only cost around $500. My only real complaint has been that, when I tilt the blade, it (the blade) has a tendency to no longer be exactly parallel to the fence. It is my understanding this is a trait of most of the contractor saws that have the motor hanging on the back side of the saw.

Don't know if this helps.

Lew


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


I bought a vintage JET 10" contractors off Ebay for a few hundred bucks and I absolutely love it. Power galore and some history included. However, if I'd seen a Powermatic for $1500, I probably would have jumped on it. It all depends upon what you plan to do with it, I suppose (router table insert, dado blades, aftermarket dust collection, etc.). Cabinet is king, no doubt about it. I just had a hard time justifying the $3000 saw I wanted.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


I meant Craigslist, not Ebay. I've got hand planes on my mind


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


I am in your camp regarding laying out that kind of cash. The rest of my comments are based on what I have experienced as a hobbyist. I am assuming you are not using the saw in a industrial application. I have a combination a Delta table saw that has served me well with no problem or complaints. I also have a Grizzly 14" band saw and jointer which are several years old again no problems. If I were going in your situation I could find a few more tools I would want and need for $1k or so. Good Luck!


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


I have from Craigslist a 10" 3 hp Jet cabinet saw and love it. I paid $600.00 for it and s it's about 4 years old. I couldn't justify paying that much more. I agree with marc you can get a lot more stuff.


----------



## David175 (Jan 14, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...





















I have a 1958 uni, 5 HP… the top has been milled and polished, then set up…I dont see how it could get any better


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


I think I paid around 500 bucks for my jet cab saw with bessy fence and the long rails. It's around 20 years old and still cuts like new. Yep craigslist is great. And so is the old cast iron.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


I have been very happy with my little mid 70s Craftsman contractor saw, but my WW has been very casual. Not much real hardwood cutting that was more than 4/4. I am beginning to see that 1 hp is probably not gong to cut the mustard when i start wanting to rip 8/4 hardwood. I would definitely go for 2 or 3 hp if you are making the change.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic 66 vs The Rest*
> 
> I have finally decided to make the big move to a real Table Saw. Ditching the Shopsmith and getting individual tools instead. Picked to a nice Drill Press yesterday, getting a Delta Disc/Belt Sander today, already have a Lathe, Bandsaw, and others.
> 
> ...


I've been watching CL alot and the price you found on the PM is a bit high. That said, the old Unisaw is a very good saw, but having used both Deltas and the Powermatics (many different saws over the years), I feel you will have a very hard time finding anything better than the 66. The Accufence is a Biesmeyer clone and is reliably accurate, they have plenty of power, and the cabinet and top are heavy and well built with no vibration. Now there are exceptions to everything and I'm sure people have used bad machines that color their opinions but the first Model 66 I used over 20 years ago is still in use in the same shop. $1500 seems high to me for a used saw but I don't know what the average price is in your area. Personally, I'd keep looking out far a better price but the Powermatic is worth the investment.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*

Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.

As the year came to a close I discovered some absolutely amazing prices on some tools I really wanted for my shop. from late November to today I have added some very useful tools that should help me get quite a bit of sawdust made in 2011.

For the most part the items came from CL and folks that were in need of some extra Christmas money. It ended up being a win win for me and them.

First purchase was a 2 micron top filter for my Jet DC-1200. I really like my DC1200 but the amount of dust that came our of that 30 micron cloth top was awful on my lungs and the cleanliness of the house. Came across a guy selling one on CL for $100 bucks and jumped on it. The filter has made a huge difference in the amount of dust in the air, and on every surface in the shop.










Next I found a Jet 6" Jointer on CL for $200! It was a bit of a drive to get it but man it will make a big difference on all the non dimensioned wood I buy. Love the mobile base of course. Even came with 3 sets of extra blades.










Next up was the big sale at Rockler! $25 gift card with purchase of great Bessey Clamps. Picked up two sets and used the gift cards towards the purchase of a Jet AFS-1000. What a great purchase this has been. Along with the new DC filter I have almost no dust in the garage or the house (when I remember to close the door). It was a real pain in the butt to put up but I eventually rigged a system together to hoist it up onto eye bolts. The remote is an absolute must for this item.



















Suddenly Christmas was upon us and Christmas morning I was suprised by the gift I had really wanted. A Dewalt 18v lithium 1/2" drill/driver, that I had purchased a week earlier from Tooliday.com. My wife is a great lady know that she should grab it before I could use it, wrap it up, and slip it under the tree 










Now as some of you may know I had a little issue with my portable planer exploding. Luckily the only thing damaged was the Planer. I was done playing with the damn thing as it has broken numerous times. I decided to take it back to Harbor Freight, where I got store credit. Their products may not be the best but they are really good when it comes to service. After doing quite a bit of research I decided on a Lathe which I picked up on New years day using the 25% off coupon. I ended up getting the Central Machinery 34706 12" x 33" reversible head Lathe. By researching I found out it is a knock off of the Jet 1236 Lathe with a couple major but easy to fix issues.

I have had the lathe for 14 days now and everything I read would go wrong has. First I eliminated the weak base issues by mounting it directly to my Universal Tool Stand, that has given me a nice solid base without vibration. Next up are the clamp handles which stripped within 2 days of use. Found good quality replacement clamps at Grainger for $20. They worked great but a secure tool rest caused the next known issue of the Banjo coming loose. Figured out that this is caused by the nut on the bottom of the banjo coming loose. I picked up some Locktite which secured the nut and took care of that. Finally two days ago the last known issue raised it's ugly head, the crappy drive belt started slipping. That will be an easy replacement this afternoon when I go up to Napa after my Seahawks make The Greatest Comeback in NFL History!! Ok maybe not but hey I can dream!

All told the fixes cost me $35 and an hour of my time. Not bad way to get a decent Lathe. Instead of paying $700+ for the Jet 1236 I get the same exact Lathe for a broken crappy planer and a little time and effort. Plus it kicks but over my Shopsmith Lathe which vibrated violently when doing anything more than a 2" spindle. If I hadn't done the research I would have been pissed but being fully informed I was able to make a decision and deal with the shortcomings.



















So got my standalone Lathe which made it a must to get some new Lathe Tools!!!

2 sets from PSI and a couple of nice Sorby Bowls Gouges.



















Then I needed to Sharpen those Lathe Tools with a Wolverine Sharpening Jig!










Of course a Pen Press/Drilling Jig for my Pen & Projects










Oh and some Bowl Blanks to get started on!










And a Large Sycamore Tree for Bowl Blanks later this year!










Having fitted the shop with all of these great tools I still had one BIG problem. That damn Shopsmith made it a pain in the butt to do anything quickly. No quick drill press use or quick rip cuts. So made the big decision this week to scrap the dang thing and get dedicated machines.

First off is the Drill Press, picked up a nice Delta on stand for $100!










Well that's all for now! I am picking up a little Delta Bandsaw later today and in the next few weeks will be getting either a Powermatic or Sawstop Table Saw.

Hope you all have a fantastic 2011 making loads of Sawdust!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


You're on a roll! Have fun and be safe.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


Well looks like you are all ready to make saw dust and shavings  So tell me are you in the shop… It's fun, huh! Enjoy!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


Sweet, you were not kidding about the megatool gloat. Looks liek a pretty well outfitted shop. Look forward to seeing some of the projects that come out of it.

CtL


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


Man, you should be as happy as a pig in poop!!

Nice setup. I must get some sort of dust collection.

Lew


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


Good for you, such a great haul from CL.
It is really smart to spend some dough on the protection of your lungs and less dust into the house
I have not had such good luck with CL around my parts, I've got some Christmas money just burning a hole in my pants


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


Way to go! You ought to be making saw dust in no time flat. Can't wait to see what you make using all those great tools.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


Thanks all! I am pretty excited by the shop! Although right now I am soooo frustrated trying to turn a bowl that doesn't turn into a goddamn doughnut! LOL I keep doing the same damn thing. Thankfully it is mostly due to the crappy belt on my new Lathe. I struck out replacing it today but I got it narrowed down so I should be able to replace it tomorrow. I have to get a good complete bowl done to thank a friend for helping me out the other day.

From then it will be time to jump into using my other tools. The wife ordered two bookcases a month ago and is not too happy that they haven't even been started yet. But I have been Lathe obsessed since mid November. I don't think I will be buying that new Table Saw unless I get those bookcases done. Sad thing is I have all the lumber bought, the plans are done, I just gotta do the fun stuff now. But that bloody lathe!

Yes the dust collection has been critical for me. I have horrible allergies and bad sinuses so before I installed the DC and AF I was constantly sick. Everytime I went in and built something I would end up blowing black stuff out of my nose for 2 days. Worse was Purpleheart in my cutting boards resulted in the dreaded "Malaise & flu like symptoms" which really sucks. Worse was the mess it was making of the interior of the house and the resulting hammering I took from the wife over her having to constantly dust. I would rather be sick than deal with her pissed at me  Although she got pissed at me being sick too so it was pretty much a lose lose situation. Since the DC & AF things have been fantastic!

For those that don't have the same immediate reaction, the long term effects from inhaling all that dust is really bad. I guess I am lucky that the short term effects are bad enough to make it a must to prevent dust inhalation. But just think about how dusty your shop gets. That layer of fine sawdust everywhere is also on your entire respiratory system. YUCK!!!!


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *It was a VERY Merry Christmas! (Mega Tool Gloat!)*
> 
> Wow what a great year 2010 was! Had a fantastic year getting involved in woodworking.
> 
> ...


All I got to say is WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Powermatic PM2000*

Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.

Oh & please no stupid comments about the political issues surrounding Sawstop. Nor about how you feel like a real man using a saw that is more dangerous. Those guys are the same guys that have never satisfied a woman so they go out and get big huge trucks to make up for their little tiny weenies. Real men don't need to feel daring by using a table saw, we prove our manhood without thought or effort.

By the way Sawstop is now the only Table Saw made in America by and American owned company.


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a great price on PM2000, mind if I ask where?


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


Local Jet Powermatic dealer gets them in Surplus. They buy dozens of them from other retailers that are going out of business or have their inventories seized by creditors. Good guys, I will post more info after I purchase my saw. Sorry I don't share killer deals until I get my own first. I am sure you can understand.


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


I agree with Steve WOW wher did you find a price like that on a pm2000


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


I know, you mentioned not to mention the sawstop arguments, but I'm going to mention this about them… They're designed in the US, by a US company, but manufactured in Taiwan… sadly. So to say they're "Made in America" isn't 100% accurate… as for the rest of the question you posted, i don't know the answer, i'm a sawstop owner myself.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...












I love mine…..except when it bit me, and it was a lot more than $1800!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


Nice looking machine Ron!

Yeah I am the Numba 1 Deal Meister!! The guys at Woodcraft hate me because I only buy stuff from them when its on sale. Just because I'm under 40 & haven't been woodworking for too long doesn't mean I am a sucker. In fact they are so money driven there that I no longer even ask them their opinions. I like my local Rockler much better as they will actually give me a straight answer. It was one of the used car salesman @ Woodcraft who gave me the line about Sawstop being built in America. I should have known it was more BS.

Honestly though where something is made means very little to me as I don't have much faith in the quality of american goods anymore. Sure 40 plus years ago made in America meant something. Today it is something said to people that haven't woken up from the 1960's. Heck I live in a neighborhood with over 700 kids & I can't find a single one willing to mow my lawn once a week for $25. But that same amount will get me a family of mexicans that will work their butts off & leave my yard looking amazing.

I started my career working in a call center and worked my way up every single level until I was most recently a regional Government Account Executive for AT&T. In the 18 years working my way up the ladder I had thousands of co workers who were smarter, better educated, and had better experience. But I kept moving up because I worked my butt off regardless of what was "Cool". I didn't complain or make a big deal out of the petty little things that seem to always be present in a large corporation. The one thing I saw in those 18 years was how hard most people work to avoid working. The american worker no longer feels grateful for the privilege of having a job. For an overwhelming majority they feel that being paid is a god given right. For that reason I don't really want to buy something made by these same lazy "The world owes me a living" morons. I would rather have something made by people who will starve if they don't do a good job building my saw!


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


It's funny you should mention the sales from Woodcraft, that's the only time I buy things from them or Peechtree. Their sale prices are great deals, unfortunately, they don't put enough things on sale, or often enough! After cutting two fingers on my saw, I decided to get the Dubby Taper Jig. Regularly it's priced at $113, I think. When Woodcraft put it on sale for $50 I jumped at the deal. It's a perfect fit for my PM.


----------



## opinionated (Dec 16, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


Is ther anything wrong with a used PM 66. I have bought 3 of them recently and converted from 3 phase to 1 phase 3 hp. I paid $500 or less for each of them and repowered with motors purchased off e-bay $200 each and sold these saws for less than $1000.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


I have a PM2000 and it has been great saw. You might look in my projects and see the assembly table/catch table/storage unit I made to use with my saw. I paid $2699 which included tax, delivery with tailgate service. For what your paying you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


I have only one minor issue with my PM 2000. The Tha tape measure for the fence must have been stretched during installation and "grows" 3/16" in 48". 
Other than that the saw has performed flawlessly for 4 yrs.
I have the 5hp and sure didn't get the price your getting. Mine was $2300 which was a cheap as I could find at the time. For $1800 I would be all over that deal, especially with the router lift included.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


I agree, that's a helluva deal! The Saw Stop would be great, but a PM at that price, hard to beat.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Powermatic PM2000*
> 
> Love to hear feedback from owners of the Powermatic PM2000 or Jet JTSA 10XL in regards to what you like and what you don't. As it now looks like these are going to be my choices for my new TS. I really had my heart set on a Sawstop PCS 3HP but I am just can't justify $3,000 for it when I can get a new Powermatic PM2000 with 52" fence & router lift for $1,800. The Jet is about $300 less than that.
> 
> ...


Would LOVE a PM66 I just can't seem to find a decent price on one around here. I had a deal in place for a 1960's PM66 for $800 out of pocket but the seller backed out at the very last minute. If I find one for $500 I will buy it immediately! Powermatic stuff goes like hotcakes in the Seattle area. I have seen 5 or 6 PM66 or PM2000 listed used for $1,500 in the last month and they have all sold.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*My Latest Resurection Projects*

My regular browsing of Craigslist has paid off again with a couple more diamonds in the rough.

First one is a Grizzly G1023 Cabinet Saw. Saw the listing last night and called 30 minutes after it was posted. I ended up being the 2nd inquiry but the first non bozo. The saw is in fantastic shape except for a minor rust issue. It looks bad but it's really just some superficial rust. The inside of the cabinet has absolutely no rust and neighter do the sides. So a little elbow grease and I I should have a very very nice 3 hp cabinet saw. For the grand total of $275!!!! Ok so I will have to fork over $75 for a table insert, longer extension rails, and the above table guard/splitter.

From everything I have read it's actually a really nice saw. Maybe not a PM2000 but hey for $1,500 plus less I am thinking I can make it work, I guess 





































My next little gem is an old Craftsman 6" Jointer, circa 1930ish

It was a refurbish project that had been laying around a guys garage. But it is in great shape, motor works, everything is clean and nice, even has a newly built stand for it with mounting holes already drilled. Guess he just got bored of it, well it will keep me busy and is worth much more than the $55 I paid for it! I don't know much about it yet but from everything I can tell it should be a real winner. Once I get it all setup I will run it head to head against my 6" Jet jointer and keep the one that works best.



















My final grab of the day is a WHOLE big old bunch of Wood!

This cost the most of all my transactions but I got quite a bit for $300.

Here is what I got:

40 bf of 4/4 Khaya

50 bf of 4/4 Hickory

25 bf of 6/4 QSWO

3/4 of a sheet of 3/4" Walnut Plywood

Oh and all of this was done after my Dr's appt this morning. The appt was to get a second opinion on the second opinion I got! Yep Surgeon 1 "You aren't having any pain" Surgeon 2 "Wow you hip is really causing you pain but the typical solution (Slicing the ITB) won't work so maybe you should do some PT. 6 months and no improvement later Surgeon 3 "Oh that's easy we just slice your IT Band". Uhm Yikes! Surgeon 4 "I wouldn't want to see your ITB cut, it could criple you for life" Yep so my hip hurts and there doesn't look like any kind of magic bullet. Driving around all day really didn't do my hip any good either. A little reminder why I don't drive more than 30 mins per day.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *My Latest Resurection Projects*
> 
> My regular browsing of Craigslist has paid off again with a couple more diamonds in the rough.
> 
> ...


Got a similar problem with the hip, affects my back too because i walk off kilter to "protect" the hip which has resulted in knocking my pelvis out of line with my spine, causing pinching of the nerve…..arghhh!

However, at least you can console yourself with the goodies you bought. The saw looks good, somtimes a little rust can put people off from buying because they think it is junk. If you can see past the superfiscial stuff you can and it would appear you have got yourself a real bargain there. I don't know why the seller didn't spend a couple of hours removing the gunk? He/she could have made another couple of hundred on the sale if the saw looked the part. I guess you just have to be grateful some people are lazy. Their loss, your gain my friend.

Good luck with it all, I know you'll have fun making it all shiny and new.

David


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *My Latest Resurection Projects*
> 
> My regular browsing of Craigslist has paid off again with a couple more diamonds in the rough.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the hip but happy to read about the great Craig's list score!

Lew


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *My Latest Resurection Projects*
> 
> My regular browsing of Craigslist has paid off again with a couple more diamonds in the rough.
> 
> ...


DUDE….DUDE..what a great haul. I would say you did all right.
Aches and pains of getting old or injured sure can take a little fun out of life. Just remember how richly blessed you are.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *My Latest Resurection Projects*
> 
> My regular browsing of Craigslist has paid off again with a couple more diamonds in the rough.
> 
> ...


Jealous!!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Grizzly TS Repost & Updates*

Well one of the bitter angry little minds here at LJ's reported me to The MAN fo posting my Grizzly resurrection story under the wrong section. So here we go again now in the proper area. It all just confirms my thoughts that the people on my banned aren't worth my time. So sad that someone would have such a great amount of low self esteem. We can all just pray that one day that guys like Bently move out of their moms basement and maybe date a real flesh and blood woman.

LOL that should get somebody all sideways 

Ok so I got a heckuva a deal on the old CL for an old Grizzly 3HP Cabinet style TS, a G1023 to be exact. Now the poor machine had been relegated to being stored in a steel shed and a few months ago the temps around here plummeted overnight and the evil Condensation hit!

Here is what I purchased










After less than 2 hours of work the rust was gone.

Here is what I did to get rid of it.

First I sprayed it down with the last little bit of Top Saver I had in a bottle, maybe about just under a quarter of a bottle. Then I went to work with a power drill and a wire brush attachment for it I had on hand. It made quite the mess and about a roll of Paper Towels to wipe it all off but man did it work quickly. When I was done with all the rust it was a pretty ugly mess on the top so I took my bowl sanding kit to it and power sanded it with 80 grit, then 100, 120, 150, 180, 220, 320, 420, 600, & 800. That gave me a pretty good finish on the top. It didn't take much with each grit just enough to flatten and even it out. I then took a new bottle of Top Save and sprayed it all over the top, I let it soak in for about a minute then took a piece of 1000 grit wet dry and "massaged" it in creating a dark mud like goop of liquid and metal dust. I wiped it all off with paper towels then hit is with more Top Saver and some 1200 grit Wet Dry. Wiped it all off again and once it was all dry I buffed it with a cloth bonnet I use for buffing bowls and such.

This is what appeared:









I thought that was it. I wired it up with a nice new plug stuck it in my 220V outlet and ….... well it made a buzzing noise then cut out 

Luckily Grizzly has a top notch tech support. I call them up and let them listen and the guy says it's the whatchamacallits or the other deals. Transistors or the pins. I'm gonna open it up later tonight and figure out what's going in. The tech guy made it sound pretty simple so I am guessing it won't take me more than 8 or 9 hours to fix it. 

I'll check in later. Ok first step to repair is too plug to tool in, right?? bbbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz IT


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Grizzly TS Repost & Updates*
> 
> Well one of the bitter angry little minds here at LJ's reported me to The MAN fo posting my Grizzly resurrection story under the wrong section. So here we go again now in the proper area. It all just confirms my thoughts that the people on my banned aren't worth my time. So sad that someone would have such a great amount of low self esteem. We can all just pray that one day that guys like Bently move out of their moms basement and maybe date a real flesh and blood woman.
> 
> ...


Don't cha just hate rust? Then again looks like you scored a decent saw… How good of a deal did you nab it for?


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Grizzly TS Repost & Updates*
> 
> Well one of the bitter angry little minds here at LJ's reported me to The MAN fo posting my Grizzly resurrection story under the wrong section. So here we go again now in the proper area. It all just confirms my thoughts that the people on my banned aren't worth my time. So sad that someone would have such a great amount of low self esteem. We can all just pray that one day that guys like Bently move out of their moms basement and maybe date a real flesh and blood woman.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I forgot to include that. The saw cost me an entire $275!! Are you kidding I love rust!!I will take all the rusty old cast iron tools ya got. People think it's ruined and almost give it away. Then guys like me spend 90 minutes and they are good as new!

Now rust on pot metal and pressed crap pretty much sucks. But I have done wonders with a large box full of rusty Shopsmith parts. I soaked them in rust remover for a week and made a $250 profit.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Grizzly TS Repost & Updates*
> 
> Well one of the bitter angry little minds here at LJ's reported me to The MAN fo posting my Grizzly resurrection story under the wrong section. So here we go again now in the proper area. It all just confirms my thoughts that the people on my banned aren't worth my time. So sad that someone would have such a great amount of low self esteem. We can all just pray that one day that guys like Bently move out of their moms basement and maybe date a real flesh and blood woman.
> 
> ...


Now that you have gotten rid of all that beautiful rust and devalued the antique saw, I'll offer 50 bucks. lol


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Grizzly TS Repost & Updates*
> 
> Well one of the bitter angry little minds here at LJ's reported me to The MAN fo posting my Grizzly resurrection story under the wrong section. So here we go again now in the proper area. It all just confirms my thoughts that the people on my banned aren't worth my time. So sad that someone would have such a great amount of low self esteem. We can all just pray that one day that guys like Bently move out of their moms basement and maybe date a real flesh and blood woman.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, I posted under the wrong section to. 
I think it looks great. 
I bought a Ryobi drill press that looked like your saw this past Sat. and did pretty much what you did. Looks like almost new.
Great job, and thanks for sharing. 
A lot of people don't realize that with a little elbow grease can get tools looking good.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Grizzly TS Repost & Updates*
> 
> Well one of the bitter angry little minds here at LJ's reported me to The MAN fo posting my Grizzly resurrection story under the wrong section. So here we go again now in the proper area. It all just confirms my thoughts that the people on my banned aren't worth my time. So sad that someone would have such a great amount of low self esteem. We can all just pray that one day that guys like Bently move out of their moms basement and maybe date a real flesh and blood woman.
> 
> ...


Looks great, beautiful shiny steel
At least we get to see it refurbished twice and keep up on your progress
I don't care where you post things; if they are interesting I look, if not I skip over and move on


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Grizzly TS Repost & Updates*
> 
> Well one of the bitter angry little minds here at LJ's reported me to The MAN fo posting my Grizzly resurrection story under the wrong section. So here we go again now in the proper area. It all just confirms my thoughts that the people on my banned aren't worth my time. So sad that someone would have such a great amount of low self esteem. We can all just pray that one day that guys like Bently move out of their moms basement and maybe date a real flesh and blood woman.
> 
> ...


Wow!! What a differance, looks like you have gotten a huge bargin there. I sure hope that support from Grizzley works.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*A Little Elbow Grease, Fin!!!!!!*

Excuse the multi posts but I am just so fracking ECSTATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Grizzly Table Saw is Working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooo Hooo Oh yeah do a little dance shake that rump yeah!!!!!

Amazing how easy things are to fix. I swear a year ago I would have looked at my Grizzly Table Saw for $275 and said "Oh my god what a piece of junk! No Way I would even take it for free!". My goodness how things can change in a year.

Beat up Broken Grizzly 3HP Cabinet Saw= *$275*

Removing the rust and buffing the top = *90 minutes and a bunch of Elbow Grease*

Cleaning out the points by the fan= *a little compressed air and 10 minutes of elbow grease*

A Fully functioning beautiful Grizzly G1023 Cabinet Saw that you restored with your own two hands= *Priceless!!!*

Wooo Hooo Hoooo Hoooo!!!!!!! Here are scenes from my first cuts!!!! Bolt balanced on end while it is started, wood is cut, then stopped!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Little Elbow Grease, Fin!!!!!!*
> 
> Excuse the multi posts but I am just so fracking ECSTATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Grizzly Table Saw is Working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooo Hooo Oh yeah do a little dance shake that rump yeah!!!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like a bargin to me!! Thanks for sharing your progress, I have enjoyed following your blog!

The SedcoKid!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Little Elbow Grease, Fin!!!!!!*
> 
> Excuse the multi posts but I am just so fracking ECSTATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Grizzly Table Saw is Working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooo Hooo Oh yeah do a little dance shake that rump yeah!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *A Little Elbow Grease, Fin!!!!!!*
> 
> Excuse the multi posts but I am just so fracking ECSTATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Grizzly Table Saw is Working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooo Hooo Oh yeah do a little dance shake that rump yeah!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sweet score Crush! That's a real beauty and one helluva deal. I know you're stoked and I'm stoked for ya! Looking forward to the projects that come rollin' off this bad boy.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*

Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!

1- PM2800










1- PWBS-14CS










1-Oliver 4230










When I am not trying to clear out space for them I am giggling to myself.

Oh yeah and the best part is the prices I got on thems thar tools.

The Brand Spanking new Powermatic PM2800 Drill Press cost me $500

The Brand Spanking new Powermatic PMBS-14CS Bandsaw with riser block installed cost me $680

The Brand Spanking new Oliver 4230 8" Jointer cost me $500

Geez at those prices I could re-sell them on Craigslist at a profit!

So Where may you ask did I get these bargains????

Equipment Sales & Surplus in Auburn, WA

They have a retail shop but sell nationally by phone or via eBay

They have more down there and a whole bunch of bargains on stuff from Jet, Powermatic, Oliver, & Wilton. So if you are looking for something specific call down there and ask for Neil. He runs the place and is one hell of a great guy to work with. They get all kinds of surplus items in down there. They had something like 25 PM2000's last fall that they sold for about $1,300 a piece. They auction items on eBay as well, a PM2800 was just up there, with nationwide shipping.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like you were a mile from my house ;-)) Nice haul!!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh I thought you were up north more. I am up in the Fairwood area out toward Maple Valley. Have big time ties to Auburn though. My dad has worked for Auburn Dairy on West Main for 20 years and is now the GM.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You got a fantastic deal on these tools. I just checked out their website and these tools are now listed on it at considerably more that what you paid. You must have a great contact there. Great shop addition.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You did GOOD!
- JJ


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


OK, I'm officially jealous!!


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, their "surplus" item prices are not advertised on their website. You have to call in and ask about a specific item and if they have it on "Surplus" you will get a heck of a deal.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice score! I'd be giddy too. I hear the Oliver jointer is a BEAST.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You deserve to be giggling, what a steal! Those are all solid manufacturers, surprised at the clearance prices.
Love the jointer


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *He He He He I am SOOOOO Giddy!!!*
> 
> Wow I got myself a BIG HUGE PRESENT Today!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, that is quite the score, to say the least! Those are absolutely disgusting prices on brand new equipment. I'm especially liking the jointer.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*

It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.

It was pretty simple I wanted to make some small projects like cutting baords and some bigger projects like a Sofa Table or Greene & Greene Blanket Chest. What I quickly found out was my Shopsmith was a total and complete pain in the butt. I ended up not wanting to go into the shop because it would take 10-15 minutes every time I wanted to use the table saw. The Shopsmith 510 is a huge Table Saw system but it is a whole bunch to take apart when you need to drill a quick hole. It is also a whole bunch to take apart and put together when in Lathe mode and you want to use the Table Saw. So I made a decision to get stand alone machines instead.

There was a small problem with this little idea. I went on disability last August & the wife is going to college so I don't have much extra cash to speak of. Luckily I had some cash flow I could take advantage. So I started wheeling and dealing buying restoring then re-selling all kinds of machines on Craigslist. I also bought a whole bunch of plywood and other sheet goods at auction then sold those on Craigslist. When all the dust had cleared I had a really nice woodshop full of nice tools and enough lumber to build a mansion full of furniture. And I did it all for Net Nothing! Yep I used my 20 years of sales experience and a bunch of elbow grease to buy myself some top of the line machines and I actually ended up with a handful of extra C notes!

But now it is time to shut the door on that and get started making some Sawdust!!!!!!

Mind you I still want a Top of the Line Lathe but they do not exist for under $2k, at least the form I want.

Until I get my big fancy Lathe I am going to use a hidden gem of a Lathe. The Shopsmith Mark V. I have gotten very well educated in the field of Woodworking Lathes and I can honestly say that with a couple of tweaks there isn't a better lathe out there for under $2,000. After selling my original Mark V in December I decided I needed a new one. So in my daily CL browsing I found a "Broken" Mark V. All I had to do to fix it was solder the wires back to the motor. So hey I got to learn to solder. It wasn't all that difficult and I have used the new found skill quite a bit since then.

If ain't pretty and all the table and stuff are going on eBay but it is going to be a great Lathe!










Next Up is the main tool in every good woodworking Shop. Those of you who have followed have been witness to what a screaming deal I got on my Grizzly G1023 3HP Cabinet Saw. I added on the longer rails today then went at it with some Oven Cleaner so I could get the last bits of rust and dirt off of it. I have adopted Oven Cleaner as my Go to Shop cleaner after finding out it was what they used to use in the Delta Repair Shop. I really like it because it isn't as harsh as some other stuff I have used and it won't peel the paint. It worked really well taking the packing grease off my new Jointer, which is what we will see next.

In the meantime here is my beautiful Grizzly G1023 TS!! My first project is to build a Router Table to fit into the extension wing.










Up next is the MONSTER of the shop. My Oliver 8 inch Jointer. I picked it up last Friday brand new still in the box for just an amazing deal. I honestly am having a hard time not selling it for a large profit and going back to get another one at the same price, which I could….. Ok so this is the first brand new in the box piece of machinery I have purchased and it was quite the undertaking. Getting the motor wired up and attached to the base was not pleasant for a novice. Lifting the Jointer onto the stand took a herculean effort by myself and my 63 year old father. First time in 38 years I have ever seen him visibly falter when lifting something. But we got it on and our reward was a serving of my wifes Super Duper Yummy Chicken Pot Pie!

My goodness this thing is a beast at 537 lbs with 65" tables it is massive. It is actually a Powermatic Jointer painted Blue. I used the Powermatic 60C manual to put it together. I doubt that anyone could find a difference in the two outside of color. I got the straight knife version but will upgrade to the Helical head just as soon as I have an extra $350 laying around.










Next up is my big secret I haven't posted about yet. I happened upon this little gem oneday last month and as soon as I got it home I had to shove in the back of the garage to make room for 28 sheets of quartered white Oak Plywood. But now that the wood is out of the way I can finally show off my new to me Delta X5 16/32 Drum Sander!!! Yep after blowin up my Planer I decided I should get one of these bad boys for making cutting boards and flattening laminations. Got it for half the price of new and I was lucky to get it as they hardly ever end up on CL.

The guy even threw in 12 boxes full of rolls of sandpaper for it!










Next up is what started my run of new machines last week. I saw that the guys down at the local Powermatic/Jet Shop were auctioning off a PM2800 Drill Press. So I sent an e-mail to Niell down at EQSS and inquired if they had anymore of them in stock. Since the one being auctioned was up to $700 I figured I wouldn't get that great of a deal. I flipped when he replied back that they had one I could have for $500! I drove right down to buy it, and ended up with a truckload of tools.

I really like this drill press. It is hefty strong and easy to use. Not having to change the belts to change the speed is just a really cool feature to have.










Next up is the big impulse purchase. I saw they had a Powermatic 14" Bandsaw on special for $635 and I just couldn't resist. I have rebuilt 5 Bandsaws over the past few months and in that time I got to know what the best features were and what I wanted in a Bandsaw. I had no doubt I wanted that PMBS-14 but I couldn't justify spending $900 plus on it. I got a resaw block added on for another $60 and am just amazed I have it in my shop.

I was just flipping through the Iturra Catalog and the only thing I could find to add to it were blades. So I'll be calling up Louis sometime soon and get some of those nice HSS Blades.










The last couple pics are of items I don't have setup quite yet. A 3HP Porter Cable Production Router in a Woodpecker Quick Lift Router Lift. Lastly I finally stepped up to a sliding Miter Saw with a Dewalt DW-708. Not the top of the line but it will do. Honestly I end up using my chopsaw more than anything else in the shop outside of the lathe. It's just so much quicker and easier than the TS.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Great Projects ahead.

jamie


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


You have all beautiful beasts in your shop that you should be proud of - now start making sound of joy out of 'em all.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


What a way to load up the shop. I applaud you in your efforts. Seems to have paid off. Now like it has been said, make some noise and sawdust!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


I'd say all the time and effort, negotiating and hunting certainly paid off!

You have pieced together a very well-equipped shop that I would be happy to work in, I can tell you that.

Looking forward to seeing all of the new creations to come!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Wow, you got some serious equipment going in there. I want that bandsaw. My Delta died & I've been putting off buying a new one. Best of luck.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Looks like you is off to a great start.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are set up to go to work big time. Now you need a truck full of wood


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


What a set up!!!

Can I come over and play ;^)

Lew


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


I think you need to add one more picture. The one of you smiling from ear to ear! Congratulations, I think I need to do a little more wheeling and dealing.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *At Last a Woodworking Shop to be Proud Of! (Long Version)*
> 
> It has taken me about 8 months but I finally have my Workshop setup with all the large machines I need, or wanted! The best part is I was able to pull it off while putting some extra cash in my pocket. You see this past November I thought I had everything necessary for the projects I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Some amazing tools there! I admire your dealing ability, and envy your collection (and clearly space to keep them!)


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*How did I live without it?!?!*

I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…

In other news I put a deposit down to take Darrell Peart's Blanket Chest class at Woodcraft in late April. It's been a dream of mine to take that class and it looks like it's going to be a reality. Gosh one day I may be a real honest to goodness furniture maker!

I will be honest about the Jointer though. It is a little underpowered. First chance I get to pick up a 3HP motor I am going to take it. Sucks because I just sold a 3HP 60C motor last month that would be perfect for it. I am going to upgrade to the Helical head but I don't know if that is going to keep it from bogging down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice machiine!! How big is the motor now? Where does oliver come from? I have never heard of them B4.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


Oliver is made in Taiwan but the Company is located in the Green River Valley, Kent proper. Got it down at EQSS in Auburn It is soooooooo super nice. Like a reviewer of them said forget the nickel test you could serve coffee with Grandma's fine China no worries.

It was a beast getting together at 530 lbs. even on a dolly it took a running start to get it up my little driveway and into my garage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


Is EQSS that Jet surplus place?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful machine! Nicer than my Delta.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


Nice looking machine,if it performs as well and long as my 12"oliver you'll will be happy.Oliver originally is from Grand Rapids ,Mich .My Oliver is a 1923 model up graded with a spiral cutter head.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


Nice looking jointer.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor, I believe this currently has a 2-HP motor.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *How did I live without it?!?!*
> 
> I have spent the past week going crazy on my new Oliver 8" Jointer. I can honestly say I don't know how I ever got by without one. Or better yet why the hell I thought it was a good idea to use wood that wasn't square. LOL Oh well…
> 
> ...


OMG. She's beautiful. I love Oliver.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*I Got IT I Got IT I Got IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just got back from my most favoritist Jet Dealer in the Whole Wild World, Equipment Sales & Surplus in Auburn Washington. I picked an almost new Jet JWL-1642EVS-2 the UBEBABLE Price of One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars! Yep $1,250 for one of the best Lathes on the market! For less than half of retail.

True I had to sell my Festool Domino to get it but I made a quick $300 profit on that deal. So it was very much worth it. Now I just need to sell the Craftsman Lathe I just bought and get rid of the extra cabinets in my garage and I will be ready to go a turning.

I just bought a cool spindle adapter so I can use all my 1"x8 attachments on the 1 1/4"x8 spindle on the 1642.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *I Got IT I Got IT I Got IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Just got back from my most favoritist Jet Dealer in the Whole Wild World, Equipment Sales & Surplus in Auburn Washington. I picked an almost new Jet JWL-1642EVS-2 the UBEBABLE Price of One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars! Yep $1,250 for one of the best Lathes on the market! For less than half of retail.
> 
> ...


OK, I'm officially jealous!!

Lew


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *I Got IT I Got IT I Got IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Just got back from my most favoritist Jet Dealer in the Whole Wild World, Equipment Sales & Surplus in Auburn Washington. I picked an almost new Jet JWL-1642EVS-2 the UBEBABLE Price of One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars! Yep $1,250 for one of the best Lathes on the market! For less than half of retail.
> 
> ...


Now that is a great Deal!! I just bought the same lathe for retail!! I am jealous as well!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Crushgroovin said:


> *I Got IT I Got IT I Got IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Just got back from my most favoritist Jet Dealer in the Whole Wild World, Equipment Sales & Surplus in Auburn Washington. I picked an almost new Jet JWL-1642EVS-2 the UBEBABLE Price of One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars! Yep $1,250 for one of the best Lathes on the market! For less than half of retail.
> 
> ...


Awesome deal!! your link has a few extra letters in it at the end, I think. Google figured out on the second try.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *I Got IT I Got IT I Got IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Just got back from my most favoritist Jet Dealer in the Whole Wild World, Equipment Sales & Surplus in Auburn Washington. I picked an almost new Jet JWL-1642EVS-2 the UBEBABLE Price of One Thousand Two Hundred Fifty Dollars! Yep $1,250 for one of the best Lathes on the market! For less than half of retail.
> 
> ...


Great Score


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

*Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*

Fellow turners,

I am shopping for a 1/4" bowl gouge and am trying to choose between a "cryogenic" or a "Powdered Metallurgy" gouge. They are in the same price range and both say they last "up to 3 times longer than HSS". Do any of you have any experience using the two of them? Is one really any better than the other?

Oh & I am sure there is some sort of crazy controversial issue surrounding these materials and can't wait to read about it. So please feel free to Rant away about how cryogenic is really alien material or PM is a FDA conspiracy. I love that kind of stuff!!!


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*
> 
> Fellow turners,
> 
> ...


If I were to buy new turning tools I'd definately buy from Thompson. I juist visited their site and they seem to use powdered metal blanks that are then cryogenically treated.

http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/default.asp

Cheers


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*
> 
> Fellow turners,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Glen!!! I had forgotten about Thompson. Odd thing is, I want a 1/4" Bowl Gouge after watching a Jimmy Clewes video & the company that has a Clewes Signature line doesn't carry a 1/4" bowl gouge. In the video Clewes raved about the 1/4" bowl gouge and it's ability to leave a smooth cut without those nasty fine tool marks that are a pain in the butt to get rid of.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*
> 
> Fellow turners,
> 
> ...


the guys at my Woodcraft store recommend the Power Metallurgy tools from Crown.

I got an Ellsworth 1/2" signature bowl gouge and used it for 7 years. I was not paying, proper, attention one evening and the thing snapped in half!. I sent a picture of it in an email to Crown and 10 days later I got a package from them with a new one.

Thompson tools are very nice but Crown's service has won me over and the tools are no slouches either.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*
> 
> Fellow turners,
> 
> ...


I ended up going with the Pinnacle Cryogenic 1/4" Bowl Gouge. It was about 10 bucks less than the Crown PM and it has the fingernail grind I prefer. If I like it I am going to get a 3/8" Crown PM Bowl gouge next month.

I will review it once I give it a test drive.


----------



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*
> 
> Fellow turners,
> 
> ...


Curiosity question Crushgroovin'- why did you post a link from Woodcraft when you started another topic where you totally blasted them? Did you buy it from them? Score one for the knuckledraggers?


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*
> 
> Fellow turners,
> 
> ...


That thread is purely there as bait, same as my Sawstop thread. I buy stuff there if Rockler doesn't carry it, I just don't ever ask any of their employees questions about the products.


----------



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Crushgroovin said:


> *Cryo or PM Turning Tools???*
> 
> Fellow turners,
> 
> ...


Seems like a bit much, but OK.


----------

